# Rechargeable Batteries



## whchunter (Dec 26, 2011)

What's the lifespan of rechargeable batteries? I'm getting to believe that I'm better off to just buy plain batteries off the shelf. If you're like me you don't use game cameras, feeders or even some of you flashlights all year, yet when you charge the batteries they either don't charge or lose their charge very quickly. Anyone have any recommendations on the best rechargeable or even regular batteries. I use the square 6 volts on one of my camera and most of my feeders. I use AA batteries on the reat of my flashlights and cameras.
I've also wondered about the reliability of the chargers....??


----------



## leemckinney (Dec 26, 2011)

I am the same way.  I have tried a lot of different brands of rechargeable batteries and none of them seem to last.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 26, 2011)

I find that rechargeables work well in low drain electronics like remotes, wireless thermometers, and other things that use a constant low level of energy.

Devices that use quick bursts of high voltage (cameras, some of the newer flashlights) don't tend to like rechargeable batteries.

Rechargeables also tend to self drain rather quickly, for all these reasons I don't use rechargeables anywhere that I really need the batteries to work when I go to use them.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 26, 2011)

If your gonna run rechargeable batteries Sanyo eneloops are some ofthe best avaiable there is also some that are called powerex 2700. Also a quality battery charger is a must is conditions the batteries etc 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817355010


----------



## Whiteeagle (Dec 26, 2011)

What Dr. Strangelove said!!! Top line batteries are all i use now, got tired of buying re-chargebles for them not o last as long as advertised.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 26, 2011)

I've gone to all Lithium Ion batteries.....They work well IF you charge them as instructed and as mentioned with a quality charger....


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ultimate lithiums also work well bu pricy


----------



## Dusty Roads (Jan 1, 2012)

*Sanyo-the best!*



Gadestroyer74 said:


> If your gonna run rechargeable batteries Sanyo eneloops are some ofthe best avaiable there is also some that are called powerex 2700. Also a quality battery charger is a must is conditions the batteries etc
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817355010



This what you want.They are by FAR the best.


----------



## whchunter (Jan 1, 2012)

*6 Volt Square*

Don't see much per 6 volt square batteries


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 1, 2012)

I tried them { rechargeables }once, I had three G-2 lights, they were LED's . When i charged the new battries and installed them into the light, the bulbs blew. It was like  they had too much power.I took them out sent them and the charge back to the store. I just use energizers now. Scott


----------

